# Unusual Squirrel



## Royal Whaler (Oct 10, 2004)

I've seen chipmonks and squirrels with food stuffed in their mouth before but this tops everything. At a nearby Metro Park, they get quite friendly and you can get up close for a picture. This one had a pouch in it's mouth so big it actually dragged on the ground as it moved along. Up close, the head appeared about 3 times bigger than normal. I followed for a hundred yards, trying to get a better picture, when it went up a tree to it's nest. Up there I could see the babies which were almost as big as the parent --- no wonder she had to carry so much in her pouch.


----------

